

Google Drive OSX application is very heavy on the CPU - inglondon

When running the Google Drive OSX application the CPU goes into overdrive while syncing my local files to the Google servers and pushes the CPU temperature to around 100° Celsius. The temperature is measured with iStats which I have heard is not always reliable but the laptop becomes noticeably hot and the fans kick in. Is anyone else experiencing the same issues?
======
johnmarshall4
Yes, Google Drive for Mac is poorly written. It is taking 2-4% CPU just idling
- even when paused. I won't be using it until they get this fixed.
[http://johnmarshall4.tumblr.com/post/21864353801/gdrive-
suck...](http://johnmarshall4.tumblr.com/post/21864353801/gdrive-sucks-cpu-on-
macs)

------
LuxuryMode
I'm experiencing the same issue. Fans blazing as we speak.

